# A Unique Amazing Funny Contest - Enter your FUNNY Pet Pics!



## SkyeAngel

Ooooooh, fun! I LOVE an excuse to go rooting through my pics!
Here's my efforts:

Horses:
1. The Class Clown - Phoebe showing me exactly what she thinks of me and my stoopid camera!

2. The Cutie-Pie - Solo Desperate to get in shot over phoebe's back (this makes me say awww everytime, but i'm biased!)

4. The Oddball - Phoebe missed me so much she escaped from the paddock into the garden straight up to the window to see me! (or that's how i tell it!)

5. The Beauty - I know this pic is a bit cut off, but I still think she looks gorgeous, and I think it shows how beautiful she is because I was just out in the paddock with my friend and she comes right over, puts her head on my shoulder and gives me a big nuzzle, and to me, that was one of the most beautiful things ever. (sorry for the icky soppy bit there, but there ya go)

No dog pics, I wish I had a dog :-(

Cats, now THAT I can do:

1. The Class Clown - HAha, Lola.....She yawned!

2. The Cutie-Pie - Twinkle, she fell asleep wrapped in a rug....I think she looks like a little Kiteh fajita! 

3. The Feisty One - lol this is jasper trying to claw me through a table! He's lovely really!!

4. The Sleepy Kitty - Mac fell asleep with his toy 

5. The Pretty Kitty - Mac trying to be angelic. I LOVE his freckles....his nose was plain pink when we got him! 

6. The Playful One - Haha, This is Feta trying to catch imaginary butterflies, or her tail or SOMETHING like that!

​


----------



## SkyeAngel

sorry to double post.....

Do these count for other pets?

1. The Class Clown - This was Sunny. She was definitely not invited to perch there, but she was always pretty funny! 

2. The Cutie-Pie - Last season's babies


----------



## Carissa

Horse pictures
1: Pringles: "Stand up to eat my hay?... Pfft Why would i do that when i can lay down to eat?"
3ringles: "weeeee"
5:Snap. Picture at the bottom. sorry about the lack of order....

Dog(puppy)
1: Bosco
2: Bosco
5: Bosco

Cat Pictures
4edro


----------



## Pizmo

This is our dog Pizmo, he's always smilin' - even when he sleeps

Dog Pictures
1. Class clown
5. Spaz
6. Sleepy head


----------



## MustangBlue

Very cute guys! Yes those do count as Other pets. I am going to extend the deadline, so I still get to enjoy your lovely pictures. Keep it up and spread the word!


----------



## MustangBlue

MustangBlue said:


> *The deadline is on: Wednesday, November 24th! *


 Sorry guys, I'm changing the deadline....:lol: Sorry but I love seeing your pets and I don't think the time limit is as good as it could be. So I am extending the deadline to...DECEMBER 8TH!!! SUBMIT ANY PICS! You would be surprised of all the pet pics you have that would be PERFECT for one of the categories!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Yay for the extended deadline! 

As soon as I get my computer back from repair I will be posting.....
This laptop I am temporarily using has nothing :-(.


----------



## jadeewood

AHHHH SOUNDS LIKE SUCH A FUCN COMPETITION 


photo1. The Cutie-Pie - any horse picture that would make me say "aww" out loud.

photo2) The Feisty One - any horse picture that shows a horse being feisty 

photo3)The Rider - any picture taken from on top of your horse...ears must be shown! 

photo 4)The Cutie-Pie - any dog picture that would make me say "aww" out loud

photo5) The Know It All - any dog picture that shows your dog doing a trick!

photo6)The Spaz - any dog picture that shows your dog hyper (running, playing, etc)

photo7)The Sleepy Head - any picture that shows your (exhausted) dog sleeping


----------



## masatisan

Horse Pictures

1. The Class Clown - any horse picture that would make someone LOL!







2. The Cutie-Pie - any horse picture that would make me say "aww" out loud.







3. The Feisty One - any horse picture that shows a horse being feisty







4. The Oddball - any horse picture that shows your horse acting weird.







5. The Beauty - any horse picture that shows how beautiful your horse is







6. The Rider - any picture taken from on top of your horse...ears must be shown! 








Dog(Puppy) Pictures

3. The Feisty One - any dog picture that shows a dog being feisty
(if youre wondering, she didnt hurt him, she was just being feisty XD)










​


----------



## equestrian

Class Clown:









Cutie Pie:









The Spaz:









The Know It All:


----------



## PintoTess

woot woot extended deadline!!! this is allie
other pets>cutie pies. !


----------



## PintoTess

oh i should have added, she is a goat lol


----------



## MightyEventer

The Class Clown- Mouse says "hehe that tickles Val!"









The Cutie Pie- "Let me give you a hug"









The Feisty One- "Take that Val!"









The Oddball-" Hey look what I learned Val! This is more fun then working"









The Beauty- "Im too sexy for my halter, too sexy for my halter, so sexy it hurts"









Class Clown- "my imitation of the squirrel from ice age"









Cutie Pie- "will you leave us alone so we can sleep?!"









Feisty One- " I SAID I WANTED THE BALL!" ( dont worry, it looks like they were too aggresive but no one was injured--they were just playing) ( also, i know her teeth are bad...we had just gotten her a week before and she was rescued from a puppy mill)









The Know it All- "I can do this with my eyes closed!"









The Spaz- " Im a crazy and cold puppy!!"


----------



## Regan7312

equestrian said:


> Class Clown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutie Pie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spaz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Know It All:


I just had to chime in that I love these! The second dog looks like my dog Abby.


----------



## Hunter65

Here are some of mine, sorry forgot all the categories.


----------



## peppyrox

Horse Pictures

1. The Class Clown - any horse picture that would make someone LOL!
View attachment 47902


2. The Cutie-Pie - any horse picture that would make me say "aww" out loud.
View attachment 47903


3. The Feisty One - any horse picture that shows a horse being feisty 
View attachment 47904


4. The Oddball - any horse picture that shows your horse acting weird.
View attachment 47905


5. The Beauty - any horse picture that shows how beautiful your horse is
View attachment 47906


Dog(Puppy) Pictures

1. The Class Clown - any dog picture that would make someone LOL!
View attachment 47907


2. The Cutie-Pie - any dog picture that would make me say "aww" out loud
View attachment 47908


3. The Feisty One - any dog picture that shows a dog being feisty
View attachment 47909


4. The Know It All - any dog picture that shows your dog doing a trick! - Pepper bows on command!! 
View attachment 47917


5. The Spaz - any dog picture that shows your dog hyper (running, playing, etc)
View attachment 47921

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...funny-contest-enter-your-70582/#ixzz175V2QYDt​


----------



## peppyrox

6. The Sleepy Head - any picture that shows your (exhausted) dog sleeping
View attachment 47922


Other Pets

1. The Class Clown - any other pet picture that would make someone LOL!
View attachment 47923


2. The Cutie-Pie - any other pet picture that would make me say "aww" out loud
View attachment 47924


----------



## lilkitty90

Horse Pictures

1. The Class Clown - any horse picture that would make someone LOL!








2. The Cutie-Pie - any horse picture that would make me say "aww" out loud.








3. The Feisty One - any horse picture that shows a horse being feisty 








4. The Oddball - any horse picture that shows your horse acting weird.








5. The Beauty - any horse picture that shows how beautiful your horse is








6. The Rider - any picture taken from on top of your horse...ears must be shown!









Dog(Puppy) Pictures

1. The Class Clown - any dog picture that would make someone LOL!








2. The Cutie-Pie - any dog picture that would make me say "aww" out loud








5. The Spaz - any dog picture that shows your dog hyper (running, playing, etc)








6. The Sleepy Head - any picture that shows your (exhausted) dog sleeping


----------



## lilkitty90

Cat(Kitten) Pictures

1. The Class Clown - any cat picture that would make someone LOL!








2. The Cutie-Pie - any cat picture that would make me say "aww" out loud.








3. The Feisty One - any cat picture that shows a cat being feisty!








4. The Sleepy Kitty - any cat picture showing a kitty takin' a cat nap!








5. The Pretty Kitty - any cat picture that shows your cat KNOWS its beautiful








6. The Playful One - any picture of a cat being playful!








Other Pets

1. The Calss Clown - any other pet picture that would make someone LOL!








2. The Cutie-Pie - any other pet picture that would make me say "aww" out loud








3. The Feisty One - any other pet picture that shows a pet being feisty!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

the class clown


----------



## Adenfire

Horses:
Photo 1: Class Clown; "EHHHHH..."
Photo 2: Cutie Pie; "I wanna eat it...Please can i just sniff it??? MOOOMM"
Photo 3: Oddball; "FENCE...BRAKES!!!!!!!!!...*sigh"
Photo 4: Feisty; "Get away from me...GET AWAY!!!"
Photo 5: Beauty; "Oh..camera..ANDDD POSE"
Dogs:
Photo 1: Class Clown; "I just wanted to try it on mom!! Honest"
Photo 2: Cutie Pie; "it's a Dachshund taco"
Photo 3: Sleepy head; "Sooo tired...ZZZZZZZZZZ"
Photo 4: Sleepy Head2; "I wonder what that smell is"

----Not many more I promise----


----------



## Adenfire

Here's the rest :shock:

Cats:
Photo 1: Class Clown; "Die Fuzzy Post Die"
Photo 2: Cutie Pie; "I can't feel my toes anymore, can I move now?"
Photo 3: Feisty; "Take one more and I'll Get you in your sleep"
Photo 4: Sleepy; "If i sleep on my back i won't snore"
Photo 5: Pretty; "What is over there?"
Photo 6: Playful; "Come on just throw it ONE more time!!!"
Other Pets:
Photo 1: Class Clown: "Just a little bit farther...uppp uppp"
Photo 2: Cutie Pie: "MAAAA Yes I'm a Camping Goat"
Photo 3: Feisty: "Take THAT..hehehe"
And Last Another Dog one.
THE SPAZ: " OH Right there, feels sooo good" Nothing like a good back scratch


----------



## Lakotababii

DOGS
1. the cute pie - chloe as a pup

Horses
1. The Class Clown - BIIIIIG yawn 

2. The Oddball - Lakota decided to try to eat her reins


----------



## jadeewood

hello, when are the results? x


----------



## Hunter65

I figured I better add this one to mine

I told him not to drink all the wine


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Hunter65 said:


> I figured I better add this one to mine
> 
> I told him not to drink all the wine
> View attachment 48786



:rofl: LOL :rofl:
I hope he was all right?

.


----------



## Hunter65

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> :rofl: LOL :rofl:
> I hope he was all right?
> 
> .


hee hee he was fine that was when he got gelded


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Oh, good.
Bet he was wish'in he *had* been in the wine instead, eh? :wink:

.


----------



## PintoTess

ROFL!!! poor horse! whats with the tounge?


----------



## Hunter65

PintoTess said:


> ROFL!!! poor horse! whats with the tounge?


WE had asked the vet to look at his teeth


----------



## PintoTess

so he got gelded and teeth checked in one day! poor little thinglol


----------



## Hunter65

PintoTess said:


> so he got gelded and teeth checked in one day! poor little thinglol


Ya then a month later had a hernia operation all by the time he was 2. But he rebounded rather quickly and now is a brat!


----------



## PintoTess

awwww poor little boy  glad he is alright now


----------



## monicadunlap

1. The Calss Clown - any other pet picture that would make someone LOL!
"I just LOVE having my picture taken...CHEESE!!"


----------



## PintoTess

is this contest going to be judged?


----------



## bellagris

Horse Pictures

2. The Cutie-Pie - any horse picture that would make me say "aww" out loud.
















5. The Beauty - any horse picture that shows how beautiful your horse is










Dog(Puppy) Pictures
2. The Cutie-Pie - any dog picture that would make me say "aww" out loud










Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...funny-contest-enter-your-70582/#ixzz1C9t7AOrt


----------



## SkyeAngel

I thought this contest closed like 2 months ago. OP, are you going to post any results? x


----------



## draftgrl

Hunter65 said:


> I figured I better add this one to mine
> 
> I told him not to drink all the wine
> View attachment 48786


That looks more like a whiskey pass out to me


----------

